# Raw spot on my does teat



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Her kids are 1 week old, and one of her tests has a raw place on it. I had to milk her because they are only nursing on one side. What should I put on it? I did use udder balm because that side is dry and has a little bit of scabby stuff on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they aren't nursing on it you could put antibiotic ointment on.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Coconut oil, olive oil, and beeswax are all good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is from the kids teeth type wound.

Milk her out daily and put udder balm on it like you are doing, what I do is put some iodine mixed in the udder balm, swoosh it around in my hand and mix it with my fingers then apply it.

If you want the kids on her, keep an eye on her sore side.
When she is less sore, she may allow the kids back on her.

I also give banamine for pain and swelling for a couple of days or as needed. If they are super swollen and sore.
It helps a lot.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks, she has some scabby stuff on that one side and today when I milked her a lot if that scabby stuff started coming off buy her teat was bleeding, I went ahead and milked her out and put some udder balm on it, her kids are nursing on the other side. ThAt nipple is really raw and red. Here us a picture of it.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Her kids are only 3 days old


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..ouch...sometimes milk bubbles dry on teat and make the raw...wash with warm water dry really well..then apply balm. Lavender EO is helpful as well to heal, you can mix with witch hazel to sooth. ( also great for swollen behinds after kidding)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh poor thing!  

Check and see if the kids' teeth are super sharp. Sometimes they can be sharp enough to hurt the dam's udder, and you have to file them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, worse than I thought. 

When milking her, try to stay off the raw area if possible. I know it is hard, milk her higher up if the milk will come out that way, you want it to scab over. Do as you are doing, because with less milk in there, less pressure/pain on the teat. 

I have taken a very fine file and felt the kids teeth, man are some sharp, I will hold the lip open so I do not file on the lip, then gently file the sharpness off, it doesn't take much. The kids think they are being killed, they hate it, which I understand. Most of the time it helps.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

The kids are nursing off the other side so her udder gets pretty full. I am milking her as high up as I can. It's hard at first. I am using a real soft wash cloth on her also. I think I will milk her several times a day so I can milk a lot higher up. It really is hard to get up high when he udder is full.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do know, at first it is impossible, glad the kids are staying off of it.

Did it start out as bruised looking? I ask because it if did, black mastitis is a thought. 
Don't mean to scare you, just want to be sure.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

No bruising. The vet game me a antibiotic spray to put on it after I milk her which I am doing twice a day and then at night udder balm. It looks better and I am not having any trouble milking her since I can do it high up on the teat.n


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have tested her for mastitis and it's negative. What is black mastitis?


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I once had a doe who had orf sores (sore mouth) on her teats and wouldn't let the two kids nurse because it hurt so bad. So they both starved to death. Totally my fault for not knowing what was going on!
Orf is of the chicken pox family and it looks like fever blisters. It is contagious (even to humans) but it is NOT deadly. There is no treatment for orf, it lasts about 4 weeks and they only thing you can do to speed it up is put Gentian Violet on it to help dry up the blisters and cause them to scab. I found that Gentian Violet reduces the recovery period to almost half.

I don't know IF this is what your goat has, but regardless, be sure you always wear gloves, wash your hands, etc. My son handled that goat, got infected and the scabs settled in the back of his throat causing him to be unable to eat or drink for 3 weeks so he ended up in the hospital. 

Also, keep an eye on the babies to be sure they are getting enough nourishment, or if you need to supplement with a bottle.

Once the orf is gone, she will never have it again but the scabs will stay on the ground and will be contagious for 1 year. So IF this is what she has, be sure to protect yourself and to also watch your other animals as they will eventually get it and hopefully deal with it with no problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Graphic, but it tells and shows black mastitis. 
https://www.blackmesaranchonline.com/goats/nougat_mastitis.htm

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/black-mastitis-105262/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is your doe?


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

It's much better.







Thanks for asking!


----------

